# A few new painted crankbaits



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

These are a couple of recent paint jobs I've been working on.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Those look good. Are you making the baits also or just painting them?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice on the paint job.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you.
Risto: Yep, I am making them and painting them.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

A couple more paint jobs.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

They look great


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Finished up a few more:


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

good job.
what abouth,paint one side dark and one side light color,
dark side 1/2 belly light.
light side 1/2 belly dark,
this way the fish may be atracted to one off four colors using one lure.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you. I am not a fan of the miss-matched sides. I have been known to have 2 rods setup, one with a light bait and the other with a dark bait.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have been working on these two colors for a while and I finally got them how I want them.

Bluegill









Rusty craw


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful baits! Can't even imagine the time that goes into them.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What do you make them out of. Balsa, cedar something else?? What depths are you getting out of them also any videos ?


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you all. It does take some time.

I make them from a composite material. They dive around 3-4'. We have a short video on our Facebook and Instagram pages @whittyoutdoors

I hope to get more and better underwater video this year.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Citrus shad pattern


----------

